# S7 Deleted Block Viewer



## Jochen Kühner (15 September 2010)

*Step7ProjectToolbox*

Aus meiner Arbeit an den Step7 Projektdateien, hab Ich mal ein kleines tool erzeugt um wenn möglich gelöschte Step7 Ordner noch darzustellen, und die Bausteine darin zu öffnen.

Wiederherstellen geht noch nicht, da meine Dbase implementierung schreiben noch nicht unterstützt, aber man kann ja imerhin was in die Zwischenablage kopieren.

Bis jetzt gehen, FB,FC,OBs und die Symboltabelle.

AWL Quellen Ordner und DBs kommen noch...

Die ganzen Funktionen werden später auch in meiner Connection-Lib enthalten sein!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 September 2010)

*So...*

So, nun könnt Ihr auch AWL Quellen mit ansehen, und ein paar abstürze weniger sollte es geben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 November 2010)

Ich habe heute an einer FC gebastelt. Zunächst hatte ich mit SCL angefangen (FC1), dann hatte ich es aufgegeben und habe es mit AWL versucht (FC2) und auch vollendet.

Zum Schluß alles ein bisschen bereinigt. Die FC1 gelöscht, FC2 in FC1 umbenannt, einschließlich des Bausteinnamens. Anschließend "Bausteinkonsistenzprüfen - Alles übersetzen" ausgeführt...

*.....und diese schei.. SCL Quelle vergessen, vorher zu löschen. :sm16:*

Da kann dein Tool auch nichts mehr retten, oder?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 November 2010)

*Kein Plan...*

Kein Plan, da Ich nicht weiss ob Step7 den vorhanden Datensatz als gelöscht markiert oder überschreibt... Probiers doch einfach aus...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 November 2010)

Ich habe die Funktion schon neu geschrieben, ging schneller als ich dachte. Naja, war ja alles noch ganz frisch in der Birne. Für die erste Version brauche ich den halben Nachmittag.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 November 2010)

*So...*

Nun gehen alle Bausteintypen.
(Zumindest DB, FC, OB, FB, VAT, UDT)

Und auch sonst wurden noch einige Bugs gefixt...

Mfg.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 November 2010)

*Noch ein Bug gefixt...*

Es gab noch einen Bug bei FC,FB und OBs welche keine Kommentare enthielten.
Dor wurde nicht der ganze Baustein, oder gar nichts angezeigt!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 November 2010)

*Hallo.*

Hallo, hab das ganze etwas geändert.

Das Programm heisst jetzt
S7Toolbox.

Damit kann nun auch ein Step7 DB in WinCC Flexible Störmeldungen umgewandelt werden. Dafür gabs schon mal ein Tool von mir, jedoch musste man dazu vorher AWL Quellen des Bausteines erzeugen. Nun geht das direkt. Alle Bool Zeilen im DB welche einen Kommentar enthalten werden als Störmeldung in Flexible angelegt!

Also hier nochmal die Features:
- Betrachten von gelöschten Bausteinen (Wenn noch in der Projektdatenbank vorhanden)
- Know-How Schutz setzen/entfernen.
- StörungsDB in Flexible Störungen umwandeln! (WinCC in Arbeit)

Natürlich vor Arbeiten am Projekt immer eine Sicherheitskopie anlegen, da Ich keine Doku des Step7 Dateiformates habe und immer noch was falsch sein kann.

Verbesserungsvorschläge bitte hier....

Bugs auch! Hab's bei mir mit mehreren Projekten und diversen Bausteinen daraus probiert , es gab kein Absturz, aber wenn jemand einen Baustein hat, den er nicht öffnen kann, bitte Nachricht an mich!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 November 2010)

Sorry, wollte eigentlich hier rein posten, hab aber aus versehen einen neuen Thread erstellt, also die neue Version gibt's hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40921

(oder jm. kopiert die Threads zusammen)


----------

